# Bull Elk Close-Up



## naturezone (Sep 21, 2010)

This is the same bull elk I posted a couple days ago... except he was really worked up at this point... I shot this with my 300mm w/ 1.4 extender at 25-30 feet.... I think. You don't care much about exact distances when you have this closing in on you... the image has not been cropped at all.

Nature Zone Photography








Thanks for looking.


----------



## N E Williams (Sep 22, 2010)

Ha, he does look a bit peeved off. Nice


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Sep 22, 2010)

A most excellent shot. I had one do this (bugle) in my face, once. It was rather intimidating. I was also in the middle of a trio (triangled) of them posturing during the rut. Also intimidating. Both instances, I was there first and just happened to find myself in a bad spot moments later. AMAZING shot!


----------



## michaelleggero (Sep 22, 2010)

actually he's not mad at all.. he's doing his mating call, ha ha   i'd pull back a bit and try to show more of the antlers in the future, maybe a bit of the background.. but you did a great job.. .just remember, these guys can run faster than you, and in the mating season you are a threat... just make sure you can run faster than your assistant and you'll be fine! ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 3, 2010)

wow amazing their huge and beautifull animals


----------



## loosecanon (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome.............


----------

